# Possible Project - Accutron



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been after an Accutron panel clock for a while, but the prices are daft (in my opinion), for what's essentially a scrap aircraft clock that was made in the thousands or tens of thousands.

So, I've recently bought a dial (just the dial) from ebay, and am thinking about what I'd need to incorporate it in to a desk clock.

Obviously, I need..


A Case

Movement

Hands


Movement, I'm planning on sourcing a 214 movement from a tatty watch,but did the clocks have different pinions to project through the thicker dials? I have a couple of Jeco tuning fork clock movements that I could use instead, if it comes to it.

Hands - might be difficult as it's the larger 3" dial, so will need longer clock hands. If anyone knows of a source, I'd appreciate a lead. As above, I can always use the Jeco movements, but I'd prefer to use an Accutron 214.

Case - I'd happily settle for any aircraft clock case that would accommodate the dial and movement (although I'd need to be able to get at the movement to set the time). I'm also considering not even trying for the aircraft look and getting a tubluar case turned in aluminum, but that would involve more design work (and cost).

Any advice or leads from anyone would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Didn't even know they made an Accutron aircraft clock, something else Accutron I need to look at.

Edit...just Googled it, now I want one!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

rdwiow said:


> Didn't even know they made an Accutron aircraft clock, something else Accutron I need to look at.
> 
> Edit...just Googled it, now I want one!


Start saving  .

Last few I've seen have gone for well over Â£400, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't even know they made an Accutron aircraft clock, something else Accutron I need to look at.
> ...


Are they really that money, and I thought Spaceviews had gone through the roof.

Making up something to suit sound more fun and far cheaper.

The Jeco movements will give the same gliding seconds hand, which type do you have?

I think there are a couple of types seen in wall clocks etc, one starts when the time is set, the other has a slider to start the movement.

I believe another make featured a self starting arrangement too.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

rdwiow said:


> The Jeco movements will give the same gliding seconds hand, which type do you have?


Not sure. They're the ones I bought off you a couple of years ago.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

rdwiow said:


> Are they really that money, and I thought Spaceviews had gone through the roof.


This is the last one that I watched ... ebay item 230892917762, sold for Â£380. The few before that went for upwards of Â£440.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

They will be the ones that start when you release the hand set button.

I had forgotten about those.


----------

